# [SOLVED] Sony vaio won't boot freezes at BIOS screen



## jqkerr (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, I've had my VGN_FS790B for about 2.5 yrs and it has been pretty faithful on start-up until yesterday. It turns on and stops for 10-15 minutes on a black screen that has the following text:
Phoenix NoteBIOS 4.0 Release 6.0 Copyright 1985-2003 etc.
CPU = Intel pentium M processor 1.73 GHZ
512M System RAM Passed
2048 K Cache SRAM Passed
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed
Fixed Disk ): Toshiba MK8025GAS
ATAPI CD-ROM: MATSHITAUJ-840D
Mouse initialized
Entering Setup... 

Also, there's a continuous beeping sound that I have to silence by inserting earphones into the laptop.

After 10-15 minutes, it goes to the BIOS utility screen, but is not navigable, i.e., I can't use the arrow or shift tab keys to navigate to the other menus, like Advanced or Exit. Basically, it's frozen at that screen.

From other searching on the web, I may be facing a motherboard problem, but would like to know if anyone out there has had this problem and was able to solve it, and of course, how they solved it.

Thank you,

jqkerr


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Sony vaio won't boot freezes at BIOS screen*

Hi,

This may be a long shot but have you tried the function keys like restoring default values in BIOS?


----------



## jqkerr (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Sony vaio won't boot freezes at BIOS screen*

Hi, 

Thanks for the suggestion - it turns out that I didn't need to do anything, my laptop is working fine now. I have no idea what happened - it's as if it took a break and then came back... go figure.


----------



## maraskywhiner (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Sony vaio won't boot freezes at BIOS screen*

I think I found out why this happened... I have a VGN-C190, and this happens to me when I have a USB storage device plugged in. Still trying to figure out why THAT makes a difference, but at least it's something to check if this problem happens again.


----------



## IcedZ (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Sony vaio won't boot freezes at BIOS screen*

It sounds like your "F2" key was stuck down. The beeping sound will occur when any key is stuck down. And since it said entering setup, that tells me it was mostly likely the F2 key.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

This case is already marked SOLVED and is closed. To those having the same problems, please create your own thread. 

Thank you.


----------

